# Finally started



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Did a 2 stage machine polish on the front wing, can't believe how low some of the reading were using a paint thickness gauge. The lowest reading was 79 microns, now on my test bonnet, which is off a Fiesta, I burnt through the clear coat at 80 microns. Therefore I didn't chase perfection in that particular area and was very careful.

I used Rupes yellow and white pads with Koch Chemie F6 and M3 polish and in most areas got around 95% of the defects out and I am more than happy. I then applied a ceramic coating and topped it off with cosmic spritz.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/NLxLyZ8g]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/hXgnKPhS]

Dave


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Lovely finish! I take it you'll be doing the whole car?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That is looking very nice and a good level of correction given the meagre paint thickness. You need to leave some clearcoat for another session in the future, if ever required.

May I ask what you think of Cosmic Spritz and the ‘look’ of the product on your paint?

I’ve got in my UF basket but don’t really need it! :wall:

Alan W


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cheers Nick, yes I’m doing the whole car. I had only decontaminated the right front wing to test if the pads and polish I purchased would work, which they did. Will be ordering some more pads later tonight and maybe some other stuff as well 

Dave


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Alan, I was blown away with cosmic, easy on and off, bloody expensive though.

Dave


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

In all fairness Dave that is a cracking finish considering you had to be so careful!

The paint from Jag looks pretty flat and not a lot of orange peel which makes good reflections!

Rob


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I must admit I was sh***ing myself, I’m going to check the rest of the car for paint thickness tomorrow. Hopefully no more reading that low.

Dave


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Great photos Dave.

@Alan... can't believe you haven't tried cosmic! If that's your R32 and it's in that colour you may as well buy 500ml while in the sale as you won't be able to put it down.

It's SO easy to use, nearly impossible to mess up and the results are so so good that it's as enjoyable (but nowhere near as arduous) as applying a wax.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

looking very good, the finish on the tyres is fantastic that's the look i'm after. what product did you use on them?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

JwilliamsM said:


> looking very good, the finish on the tyres is fantastic that's the look i'm after. what product did you use on them?


I'm going to guess PERL..


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes it’s Perl 1:1, put on liberally left for 10 minutes and wiped off with a microfibre.

Dave


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

We don't even offer full paint correction anymore. When I started this crazy game in 2002 your average BMW (most cars) paint readings ran around 210um. take 50 off for primer and paint there was around on average 160um of clear. plenty of clear for sanding g for peel removal and swirl removal. 
I have a 750 BMW in my shop that reads only 90um total. so again taking 50 off for primer and paint leaves 40um of clear coat. My expensive paint meter, and wish I would not have spent $3k on it says 41um of clear. so with these readings no sanding for orange peel and as an average swirl removal will remove around 8 to 10 um not a lot of clear left to play with. 
Funny though my wife new Kia Sportage runs average readings of 200um across the car. Will I sand it, no as its only a lease. I do miss sanding orange peel out I only do it on cars that have been sprayed with at least 3 costs of clear.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Finally finished. 2 stage polish and ceramic coated. Car corrected to around 90%, my skill level and the thinness of paint stopped me going any further. Decided to top it with Polish Angel Carnauba Arts Blue Xilion due to its apparent filling properties. I could not say if it did or not, but it was a pleasure to use and looks amazing.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/xkgWB3Cz]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/gnZbrhMC]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/s11rdq5D]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/hX8F1BRM]

Dave


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Looks good that finish. Pictures never do it any justice so I'm guessing it's ten fold better in person.

Wonder why the readings were so low on the wing. Did you take any more readings particularly the other wing ?

Is that an XE?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks stunning and I'm sure you're very happy with the fruits of your labors! 

Alan W


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

VRS, most reading where around 110-120 microns, the creases on the bonnet where very low. Not sure if the meter wasn’t sitting right or it was a true reading but in any case made polishing the bonnet very stressful. I am absolutely thrilled with the results and was worth all the effort. Yes it’s an XE.

Thanks Alan, as said above, thrilled.

Dave


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Dave50 said:


> VRS, most reading where around 110-120 microns, the creases on the bonnet where very low. Not sure if the meter wasn't sitting right or it was a true reading but in any case made polishing the bonnet very stressful. I am absolutely thrilled with the results and was worth all the effort. Yes it's an XE.
> 
> Thanks Alan, as said above, thrilled.
> 
> Dave


Must just be low levels all over then. If it hasn't been resprayed it's perfectly fine to polish though. Great results.

Hows the car been for you ? Was looking at a replacement car for my octy in a few years.. was quite surprised by the fact the Xe's don't hold their value at all.. surely a steal to buy one 3 year old!!.. great colour too!!


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I love the car, really nice to drive. Bought the car from new, so definitely not been respayed, could of done with not knowing they don’t hold their value 

Dave


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks sublime 👌


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks great, nice work 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome result:thumb:


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the positive replies, I did consider having it professionally done due to having to do it all outside. When I had finished it, you couldn't wipe the huge grin off my face and so glad I did it myself. It's not perfect as I have a small line of polish that I missed and now locked in and a small high spot, lessons learnt.

Here is some beading pics

[URL=https://postimg.cc/2VVtqmh9]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/7fdW0cNH]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/KKypsMVC]

Thanks for looking.

Dave


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

What a colour. Looks amazing :wave: good work!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

3 Month update due Dave!  :lol:

How is the beading and sheeting holding up?

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Also Dave, thoughts on the Blue Xilion vs the Cosmic Spritz? I have both interested to hear if your findings match my own.

Two products I am well stocked on!


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Alan W said:


> 3 Month update due Dave!  :lol:
> 
> How is the beading and sheeting holding up?
> 
> Alan W


I will try and get some photo's up tomorrow, but I'm loving the beading, as good if not better than day one.

Dave


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> Also Dave, thoughts on the Blue Xilion vs the Cosmic Spritz? I have both interested to hear if your findings match my own.
> 
> Two products I am well stocked on!


I found out after I applied Blue Xilion, that it wasn't the best product to put on top of a ceramic coating. As for application just as easy as all the other PA products I've used.

At the moment I've got a test on the bonnet, with Gyeon quick detailer, Autobrite Project 64 and Fusso king of Gloss (dark). Gyeon seams to be the front runner at the moment, easily on par with Cosmic as regards to application.

Dave


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

As promised some beading pictures, bonnet has toppers on it, as above from right to left. Also the panel between the bonnet and grill has Gyeon on it. The boot I would imagine is just the original coating by now.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/njK8b17h]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/w3H85S8y]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/0rfgVcPt]

Dave


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update Dave! :thumb:

Beading on the bootlid still looks pretty decent considering Cosmic Spritz was applied 3 months ago. 

Alan W


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

It has, on previous washes I used FSE as a drying aid, but from what I can remember, whatever FSE leaves behind only lasts a week or 2 and it was over that when I last washed the car. Alan only the front wing was topped with Cosmic, the rest was topped with Blue Xilion to try and mask the remaining 10% I couldn’t/dare not to correct.

Dave


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Dave are you starting a thread about your test bonnet (so I can subscribe to the results? )

Re. Blue Xilion - it's not a traditional spray wax, I have had no issues at all using it on top of a coated car though some may go crazy at the thought. It contains SiO2 and Ti22 (at lower concentrations I suspect) along with some Acrylic Polymers to help fill, it may not last as long as the Cosmic but gives equally good water behaviour and about the warmest, blingiest looking glow I've managed on my Sepang Blue Audi.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> Dave are you starting a thread about your test bonnet (so I can subscribe to the results?


Yes hopefully in the next few days, with some added bonus features. I don't have any facilities to leave it outside which is unfortunate.

Dave


----------

